
Microsoft Says It Will Continue Pursuit of TikTok - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/02/business/economy/trump-tiktok-china-national-security.html
======
markus_zhang
Link to MS announcement:

[https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2020/08/02/microsoft-to-
con...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2020/08/02/microsoft-to-continue-
discussions-on-potential-tiktok-purchase-in-the-united-states/)

